# Why didn’t the Valar return?



## ZehnWaters (Sep 17, 2021)

After destroying Utumno why didn’t the Valar return to Middle-Earth? I get they had Valinor but Melkor was defeated. Now was their chance to finish or enjoy all of the things they’d made. Why not tutor the Elves there?


----------



## Alcuin (Sep 17, 2021)

I have the impression (it may be incorrect) that the Valar were kind of lazy. After all, they’d sung for Eru for who knows how long, then they’d helped fashion Arda to completion, then they had to fight Melkor for it, then refashion it, and raise the Pelóri as a barrier to further attacks by him and his Ainur minions. Oromë discovered the Elves while off hunting in Middle-earth, and the Valar exercised themselves to protect the Firstborn of Ilúvatar, ripping Utumno apart, grappling Melkor and hauling him off to Mandos for a long while. 

At this point, yes, they _could_ have returned to Middle-earth to tutor the Elves _in situ_, and I suspect that ages later, after all was said and done, they finally realized they ought to have done that; but instead, they invited the Elves to join them in Valinor, where they could have peace and security and, compared to life in star-lit Middle-earth, an easy life in the light of the Two Trees. 

Some of the Maiar apparently did return to Middle-earth and mingled with the Elves: Melian is the most noteworthy of these, whose interaction with Elu Thingol brought about Lúthien and her descendents, especially among Men, a lasting addition to Middle-earth. 

But for the most part, the Valar were content to stay at home after their demiurgic labors were completed, bringing the Elves home with them (at least those willing to move to Valinor), taking it easy and enjoying the fruits of their handiwork. Middle-earth was bathed in dim, star-lit twilight, changing slowly, while Morgoth’s remaining allies – Sauron and the Balrogs and other Umaiar, not to mention the twisted Orcs (these had to be ruined Elves: there were not yet any Men to add to the mix) – caused trouble enough for the Elves left behind.


----------



## ZehnWaters (Sep 17, 2021)

Alcuin said:


> I have the impression (it may be incorrect) that the Valar were kind of lazy.



*snort* this was my impression as well, though I've a feeling Finrod might chastise us for it (per the Athrabeth)



Alcuin said:


> After all, they’d sung for Eru for who knows how long, then they’d helped fashion Arda to completion, then they had to fight Melkor for it, then refashion it, and raise the Pelóri as a barrier to further attacks by him and his Ainur minions. Oromë discovered the Elves while off hunting in Middle-earth, and the Valar exercised themselves to protect the Firstborn of Ilúvatar, ripping Utumno apart, grappling Melkor and hauling him off to Mandos for a long while.



A fair counterpoint. Maybe they were just tired from constantly having their efforts thwarted by Melkor and Valinor seemed the only place they COULD find rest. Letting the light of the Trees shine on Middle-Earth would have required leveling the Pelori and they might have just not wanted to do it. It was just easier to bring the Elves to them. Still seems kinda lazy (if a touch understandable)



Alcuin said:


> At this point, yes, they _could_ have returned to Middle-earth to tutor the Elves _in situ_, and I suspect that ages later, after all was said and done, they finally realized they ought to have done that; but instead, they invited the Elves to join them in Valinor, where they could have peace and security and, compared to life in star-lit Middle-earth, an easy life in the light of the Two Trees.
> 
> Some of the Maiar apparently did return to Middle-earth and mingled with the Elves: Melian is the most noteworthy of these, whose interaction with Elu Thingol brought about Lúthien and her descendents, especially among Men, a lasting addition to Middle-earth.



Yeah, I'm crafting a speculative fiction about this. Basically Thingol doesn't meet Melian. Instead Salmar is found playing his horns on the shores of Beleriand by an elf woman (Esteloth) who begins to sing with him. Other elves find them and become enamoured of their song. These become the Sindar instead. I always felt like Salmar didn't get enough attention.



Alcuin said:


> But for the most part, the Valar were content to stay at home after their demiurgic labors were completed, bringing the Elves home with them (at least those willing to move to Valinor), taking it easy and enjoying the fruits of their handiwork. Middle-earth was bathed in dim, star-lit twilight, changing slowly, while Morgoth’s remaining allies – Sauron and the Balrogs and other Umaiar, not to mention the twisted Orcs (these had to be ruined Elves: there were not yet any Men to add to the mix) – caused trouble enough for the Elves left behind.



And, yeah, thanks for that. They're YOUR relatives, Valar and Maiar, maybe finish your job of being stewards of the Earth instead of just saying "well if you stay behind you can deal with these demons yourselves". I dunno. I just feel like the Valar and Maiar weren't as protective as they should have been. But I suppose you could always frame things in a negative light. Eru is supposed to be light the Judeo-Christian God and, in Christianity at least, God turns all trials into personal growth.


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 17, 2021)

Alcuin said:


> I have the impression (it may be incorrect) that the Valar were kind of lazy.


Assuming you've read a fair percentage of my posts, you know that my opinion of the Valar (this is mainly Lost Tales I & II stuff, isn't it?) is decidedly more robust than just "lazy". Taking up JRRT's pretense that the events at the very end of the Third Age / very beginning of the Fourth Age that he describes in LoTR occurred at least a millennium before the "official" beginning of literacy - well, no wonder the Valar degenerated into those Norse and Graeco-Roman nitwits! 😝


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Sep 17, 2021)

Perhaps they were highly sensitive to Morgoth's poisoning of Middle-earth, and thought the Elves would suffer similarly.


----------



## Aldarion (Sep 17, 2021)

Alcuin said:


> I have the impression (it may be incorrect) that the Valar were kind of lazy.


I don't think it is. As somebody commented elsewhere, Valar had kind of Dalmatian / Montenegrin attitude towards work: it isn't a rabbit, it won't run away.

At any rate, I think that after their first war with Morgoth and the destruction it wrought, they may have been seriously afraid of their own power. This is supported by the fact that they _refrained _from beating the crap out of him for the sake of humans.


----------



## ZehnWaters (Sep 17, 2021)

Aldarion said:


> At any rate, I think that after their first war with Morgoth and the destruction it wrought, they may have been seriously afraid of their own power.



Maybe. The world had "settled" as it were. Before they could just reform things (seemingly).



Aldarion said:


> This is supported by the fact that they _refrained _from beating the crap out of him for the sake of humans.



Another issue, in my opinion. That they met and befriended the Noldor shouldn't have condemned them to death. How were they supposed to know what was going on? Well...I guess if we take the Athrabeth at face value then Eru WOULD have warned them if they hadn't abjured his voice. So one could argue they still kinda brought it on themselves...indirectly.


----------

